# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Highscreen Boost 2 - первый российский смартфон на пути в Книгу рекордов Гиннеса

## ZayLaw

Российская компания «Вобис Компьютер», владеющая брендом Highscreen, объявляет о начале продаж нового Android-фона – Highscreen Boost 2. 



Он приходит на смену модели Boost, ставшей первым в России смартфоном на Android с неделей автономной работы. Boost 2 ставит новый рекорд. На этот раз –  МИРОВОЙ: новая модель Highscreen комплектуется сразу двумя батареями – на 3 000 и 6 000 мАч, которые в сумме обеспечивают до ДВУХ недель автономной работы без подзарядки. 
Ранее ни один смартфон в мире не гарантировал таких показателей – и именно поэтому «Вобис Компьютер» уже подала заявку на внесение рекорда Highscreen Boost 2 в Книгу рекордов Гиннесса. 
Новинка оборудована 5-дюймовым экраном с HD-разрешением, камерами на 2 и 8 Мп, двумя слотами для SIM-карт формата MicroSIM и четырехъядерным процессором американской компании Qualcomm.

----------


## РомеО

Ну надо же...серьезно? и когда же можно будет лицезреть сие событие?Когда в книгу рекордов-то добавят?Не хотелось бы пропустить такое

----------


## KaterinaM

И где его можно купитьИИ Вроде по спекам очень даже ничего...

Нашла) Читаю отзывы, судя по всему, нормальный девайс

----------


## Астахов

Ничего себе!

----------

